# CL's ADA 30-C II- Flooded Forest



## chase127

i like the idea  what type of wood is that? and i think i want a 30C now.. LOL


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> i like the idea  what type of wood is that? and i think i want a 30C now.. LOL


LOL. It's pin oak


----------



## demosthenes

haha in a weird way, i actually REALLY like the stand. its really original, and probably pretty strong, too. Is the wood just wood from outside? It looks kind of fresh, but it could make a sweeet scape. Are you going to leave the 'Y's in the branches parallel to each other?


----------



## CL

demosthenes said:


> haha in a weird way, i actually REALLY like the stand. its really original, and probably pretty strong, too. Is the wood just wood from outside? It looks kind of fresh, but it could make a sweeet scape. Are you going to leave the 'Y's in the branches parallel to each other?


no, I will move it when I get more wood


----------



## Down_Shift

Will the wood rot or anything? Looks fun!!


----------



## CL

Down_Shift said:


> Will the wood rot or anything? Looks fun!!


It's oak, so, no :hihi: lol


----------



## monkeyruler90

wow. thats awesome.
i liked the rock wall and i was interested in where you where going with it but i really like this one as well. i love the stand. im sure ADA would approve!roud:


----------



## CL

The aquasoil should be here tomorrow. I found a 9L bag for $30 shipped!


----------



## chase127

alright dude, whats up with this thing?


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> alright dude, whats up with this thing?


Got the AS today, I'm setting it up now. I have changed the dw like I said I would


----------



## chase127

sweet


----------



## chase127

anything happen in an hour?


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> anything happen in an hour?


lol I wish. the wood is almost done washing. I still haven't put the soil in the tank yet.


----------



## chase127

uy vey.


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> uy vey.


Is that spanish? I speak french. lol


----------



## nemosreef

This is a cool tank. If the wood has not been previously soaked and is fresh is it harmful to the tank at all?


----------



## CL

nemosreef said:


> This is a cool tank. If the wood has not been previously soaked and is fresh is it harmful to the tank at all?


yes, at least I think so. That's why I soaked mine after I took the pics


----------



## CL

Now it's time to fill...









I know, I know, there are two rocks, not three, but I like the way it looks, and I didn't have a third rock that looked good with these two, so, oh well


----------



## infinite07

Nice design. Whats does that jar on the right contain?


----------



## CL

infinite07 said:


> Nice design. Whats does that jar on the right contain?


Just some random plants that I put in there months ago because I didn't want to throw them away LOL


----------



## CL

Everything is planted except for the ug (which I don't have yet :hihi Pics in a few


----------



## chase127

clwatkins10 said:


> Is that spanish? I speak french. lol


i actually think its yiddish... :icon_cool

cant wait to see some pics


----------



## CL

Alright, since chris seems so excited


----------



## chase127

i like it a lot  but i think you should invest in some manzanita. it looks like you were trying to whittle some arrows for wabbit hunting :hihi:


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> i like it a lot  but i think you should invest in some manzanita. it looks like you were trying to whittle some arrows for wabbit hunting :hihi:


Haha, lol. Manzanita would be great, but I simply don't have the money right now, and I like the look of these, they are just a little straight.


----------



## chase127

ah. well this tank is gonna look great. i really like what you did with your 20 and this one has some real potential roud:


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> ah. well this tank is gonna look great. i really like what you did with your 20 and this one has some real potential roud:


yeah, but I liked the 20 when it was more dutch-like


----------



## EdTheEdge

Hey another ADA nano! Why wasn't I informed!?! LOL! This is going to be sweet! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Oh and that stand?!? I like your moxy! Sweet also! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CL

EdTheEdge said:


> Oh and that stand?!? I like your moxy! Sweet also! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


LOL! Just for kicks, I put my 24 inch 130 watt light on this to see what it would look like and it looks awesome, now, not all 130 watts are going into the tank, and I can't leave it on because I'm going to need it for my new viv, and the algae would be horrible, but it looks cool for now.


----------



## deleted_user_16

i may have some spare manzanita, want it?


----------



## CL

fishman9809 said:


> i may have some spare manzanita, want it?


sending pm...


----------



## CL

There are still bubbles on the substrate. They are larger now. I think that they are coming out of the AS pellets.


----------



## chase127

its probably just trapped from the bottom of the tank. give it a few more days to settle


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> its probably just trapped from the bottom of the tank. give it a few more days to settle


Yeah, could be. I'm not worried about it, just giving an update. I guess it didn't happen when I used the powder form before because the "pellets" became saturated faster due to them being smaller.


----------



## chase127

oh okay  any more plants in? and you dont really want a mini M do you... i mean you have that viv to spend money on


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> oh okay  any more plants in? and you dont really want a mini M do you... i mean you have that viv to spend money on


I know, I know. The replacement is coming tomorrow btw  I already have most of the plants I need for it, just need a few broms and some creeping fig. Shouldn't cost much  (but then I have frogs to buy :icon_roll I'll probably get a trio (maybe 4) of leucomelas, but that's a different journal


----------



## chase127

haha good luck with it anyway


----------



## mott

clwatkins10 said:


> Alright, since chris seems so excited


Great scape! this should be in the nano section
How do you plan on keeping the slope? I can never keep a slope looking slope like LOL!


----------



## CL

mott said:


> Great scape! this should be in the nano section
> How do you plan on keeping the slope? I can never keep a slope looking slope like LOL!


Um, I guess just hope lol. The rocks do help  And I will have some ug to hold it down 
Here's a fresh pic:








Yes, that is some white mold stuff on the wood. It should go away soon enough.
I love this plant, the tips are turning bright red, more red than what shows in this pic.








I'm glad that I can get my red plants to actually turn red in this tank


----------



## chase127

nasty driftwood fungus! otoz love it  

its looking great roud: the najas looks like it perked up quite a bit!


----------



## CL

The ug is in  Pics later


----------



## Ugly Genius

The UG is going to look off-the-hook in this setup. UG looks brilliant with a steep slope and growing between hardscapes. You laid it out perfectly. Can't wait to see it planted and grown in!


----------



## Craigthor

Can't wait to see it  2213 for this tank also?


----------



## monkeyruler90

wow nice. i really like the slpe of the AS. the ug's gonna look good


----------



## chase127

hurry up with pics man!


----------



## CL

Craigthor said:


> Can't wait to see it  2213 for this tank also?


yes.


----------



## CL

Yes, I need some otos for that fungus


----------



## Craigthor

looking good. that UG should start to spread in about 2 weeks. atleast thats what it took to get it to start going in my tank. Doesn't help I uprooted and moved all aorund like 4 times either 

Craig


----------



## chase127

sweet ug roud: excel gets rid of dw fungus too if your ammo is still too high


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> sweet ug roud: excel gets rid of dw fungus too if your ammo is still too high


hmm, I ran out of that. I think I might put that in my next order for some aquarium goodies. Thanks for the tip


----------



## chase127

np homie!


----------



## Ugly Genius

Oh, man! This tank is going to look sweet filled in! I'd wager that you'll have a full carpet in about one month.


----------



## malaybiswas

Beautiful tank! Is the wood the same in the first pictures?


----------



## boltp777

i love the stand thats such a great idea


----------



## CL

malaybiswas said:


> Beautiful tank! Is the wood the same in the first pictures?


oui


boltp777 said:


> i love the stand thats such a great idea


merci


----------



## chase127

hey frenchie, is the UG melting at all for you?


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> hey frenchie, is the UG melting at all for you?


nope, not yet lol. I don't think it should though...


----------



## chase127

ive seen it melt bad, and it makes me sad. lol 

i want to try some but im afraid of killing it...


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> ive seen it melt bad, and it makes me sad. lol
> 
> i want to try some but im afraid of killing it...


it'll melt if it goes from soft water to hard water


----------



## chase127

i have a knack for killing things. i cant grow ludwigias, they get all black at the base of the stems and rot


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> i have a knack for killing things. i cant grow ludwigias, they get all black at the base of the stems and rot


ug is about as hard as hc from what I hear


----------



## chase127

hmmmm... ive done hc... we will see


----------



## malaybiswas

clwatkins10 said:


> hmm, I ran out of that. I think I might put that in my next order for some aquarium goodies. Thanks for the tip


I have had dw fungus many times. Bumping up co2 (doubled) for a couple of days worked for me. 

Ottos are quite delicate. Make sure you ammo and nitrite are not too high before you introduce them.


----------



## CL

malaybiswas said:


> I have had dw fungus many times. Bumping up co2 (doubled) for a couple of days worked for me.
> 
> Ottos are quite delicate. Make sure you ammo and nitrite are not too high before you introduce them.


yeah. I have found the "red" otos to be much much hardier. I'm sure this is because they are tank bred.


----------



## malaybiswas

chris127 said:


> i have a knack for killing things. i cant grow ludwigias, they get all black at the base of the stems and rot


I think any stem plants will have some rotting at the bottom when planted for the first time. I normally try to keep 2-3 inches of substrate (or more) for stem plants and plant with atleast 2 clean (leaves removed if any) nodes below the soil. New roots normally start off from one or both of the nodes till rotting reaches there. Once roots sprout, any rotting below the root level will not affect the plant. Also putting root tabs around the plants helps at the beginning.

Sorry clwatkins10 for hijacking the thread.


----------



## chase127

update that UG!


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> update that UG!


lol, not much yet








some awesome mini pellia! (I am not leaving that rock there, just until I find a place for the mp)








can you see any growth?








And on an unrelated note, we had another snow day today. With this storm coming, I doubt we'll have school tomorrow or wedsnesday








Not bad for a point & shoot camera and not using a tripod


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

aagh your Bonsai looks better than mine


----------



## CL

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> aagh your Bonsai looks better than mine


Haha, I was like "did I post a pic of my bonsai?" But then I realized you meant the ammania. I love this plant. I will probably end up using it in an all ammania/ ug (or some other foreground. Glosso looks too much like the bonsai leaves) tank.


----------



## Craigthor

Nice fuzzy wood


----------



## chase127

i hate you. its like 80* in fl..... 

tank looks good tho. i want ug now :icon_twis


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

chris127 said:


> i hate you. its like 80* in fl.....


You _want_ snow?!?!?!:icon_eek:


----------



## CL

Craigthor said:


> Nice fuzzy wood


haha. The snails are slowly taking care of it


chris127 said:


> i hate you. its like 80* in fl.....
> 
> tank looks good tho. i want ug now :icon_twis


Ya, not too many snow days for you, eh? I'll see how you feel when we lose power for 2 days because of the ice thats coming, and I lose all my plants


----------



## CL

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> You _want_ snow?!?!?!:icon_eek:


I love snow. What kind of a person are you?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Well it's just...cold and...


----------



## Ugly Genius

Zoo's a from the Bay Area. The only place we see snow is in old freezers.

The UG is looking just fine. Except the UG bunches closer to the center appear greener. Is this just the photo or are they a brighter shade of green than the perimeter bunches?

Either way, looks great, cl!


----------



## CL

Ugly Genius said:


> Zoo's a from the Bay Area. The only place we see snow is in old freezers.
> 
> The UG is looking just fine. Except the UG bunches closer to the center appear greener. Is this just the photo or are they a brighter shade of green than the perimeter bunches?
> 
> Either way, looks great, cl!


They just have less diatoms on them


----------



## CL

Well, the ice storm has canceled school for 3 days this week so far (mon.-weds.) and more is coming tonight. Everyone is saying that we are going to lose our power. If that happens, chances are high that I would lose all of the plants in this tank. The last major ice storm that we had in 2003 knocked out our power for 2 days. Hopefully that won't happen again...


----------



## chase127

can you put the tank in sunlight and run diy co2? idk if it would work but its best to go down swinging!


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> can you put the tank in sunlight and run diy co2? idk if it would work but its best to go down swinging!


haha, too bad it's cloudy, and no power= cold.


----------



## chase127

thats right i forgot what cold was...:icon_roll


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> thats right i forgot what cold was...:icon_roll


lol!


----------



## CL

Trimmed some plants, and took out the rotala, I don't think it was rotundifolia..?
Anyway,








Accidentally left the flash on, but the pic didn't turn out so bad


----------



## chase127

nicee the UG's looking good.


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> nicee the UG's looking good.


haha, doesn't it look the same? I actually see a new blade poking out of the substrate  Hopefully I won't change this tank around when I'm bored tomorrow from my 5th snowday in a row.... and there's another big storm coming monday and tuesday :icon_eek:


----------



## CL

I am slowly expanding my ammania sp. bonsai. I love this plant, my new favorite


----------



## helgymatt

Well it looks like you made it through the ice storm ok 
Like you, I enjoy a nice fresh coat of snow too! Ice is another story. 

The tank is looking good. I see it filling in very nicely. Someday I'll give UG a try....


----------



## CL

helgymatt said:


> Well it looks like you made it through the ice storm ok
> Like you, I enjoy a nice fresh coat of snow too! Ice is another story.
> 
> The tank is looking good. I see it filling in very nicely. Someday I'll give UG a try....


You should do it! It is starting to grow for me.
Today in my boredom I also modified my reactor. I pugged the end of the co2 line that is inside the reactor with a pebble, and poked little holes in the line (that is inside the reactor) so that it works as a diffuser/ airstone inside the reactor. I think that the bubbles are diffusing faster and my plants are pearling more


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

What K is your bulb (bad grammar, but whatever:icon_roll)?


----------



## CL

zootycoonmaster said:


> what k is your bulb (bad grammar, but whatever:icon_roll)?


6500


----------



## CL

What else comes from a boring snowday?
My friend called it in:


----------



## CL

Ignore the najas, I need to find a place for it  If you are keen, no, my co2 is not that low, the drop checker is way blue because I just put the solution in there.
What a great plant:








Hopefully I can get lots of this stuff growing until I get tired of it :hihi:


----------



## chase127

lmao is there even a tates creek mens waffle house club? :hihi:


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> lmao is there even a tates creek mens waffle house club? :hihi:


haha, no


----------



## monkeyruler90

did you get your drop checker from ebay?


----------



## CL

monkeyruler90 said:


> did you get your drop checker from ebay?


yep


----------



## Ugly Genius

Looking great, cl! The UG's starting to explode. And how's the Mini Pellia doing? It looks like it's starting to peek from beneath the strings. You got it right where it loves to be: in the outflow and, presuming you have inline CO2, right beneath your CO2.

I really wish you had glass pipes. (I'm sure people think the same thing about my tanks.) Eheim makes great filters but do their pipes have to be green?


----------



## CL

Ugly Genius said:


> Looking great, cl! The UG's starting to explode. And how's the Mini Pellia doing? It looks like it's starting to peek from beneath the strings. You got it right where it loves to be: in the outflow and, presuming you have inline CO2, right beneath your CO2.
> 
> I really wish you had glass pipes. (I'm sure people think the same thing about my tanks.) Eheim makes great filters but do their pipes have to be green?


Haha, thanks! Yes I have co2 inline. I actually ordered some glass pipes and they'll be getting here tomorrow. I planted a lot yesterday night, I'll post an update later.


----------



## CL




----------



## Kayen

Is it me, or i do not see a CO2 diffusor in there anywhere.


----------



## CL

Kayen said:


> Is it me, or i do not see a CO2 diffusor in there anywhere.


I have a reactor


----------



## Ugly Genius

That side shot's friggin' rad!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

omg your Ammania like doubled in size since this post

I wish mine grew that fast:hihi:


----------



## demosthenes

wow, yeah. the ammania looks great! do you like it so far? lol, weird question, but i think it seems like a pretty cool little plant.


----------



## CL

Ugly Genius said:


> That side shot's friggin' rad!


Thanks, How come? You can see my hands in the reflection.


demosthenes said:


> wow, yeah. the ammania looks great! do you like it so far? lol, weird question, but i think it seems like a pretty cool little plant.


Heck yes I like it.


----------



## kotoeloncat

tank looking awesome and getting better by day, not a spot of algae anywhere. Once the UG fills in this tank will look even better


----------



## CL

kotoeloncat said:


> tank looking awesome and getting better by day, not a spot of algae anywhere. Once the UG fills in this tank will look even better


Thank you


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

pics? update? something


----------



## CL

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> pics? update? something


lol, I was just uploading the pics. The ug is definitely growing now


----------



## CL

I am thinking about changing some of the plants on the left, but I'm not sure. If I could get my dang plants to turn red :icon_evil


----------



## Craigthor

Your UG is looking good. Great to see it fill in.

What is the tall plant in the middle back of the tank?

Craig


----------



## CL

I'm not sure if you are talking about the ammania sp. bonsai or the rotala nanjenshan


----------



## Craigthor

Probably the ammania. does it grow straight up or does it have a tendency to weep over like HM? Thinking about adding some to the tank sometime.

Craig


----------



## CL

Craigthor said:


> Probably the ammania. does it grow straight up or does it have a tendency to weep over like HM? Thinking about adding some to the tank sometime.
> 
> Craig


It grows straight up.
Pretty red color. I have some extra if you're interested.


----------



## Craigthor

clwatkins10 said:


> It grows straight up.
> Pretty red color. I have some extra if you're interested.


I wouldn't mind trying a some stems. Thinking about having them come straight out of the center of the HM.

Craig


----------



## CL




----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

The Ammania tops remind me of hearts:hihi:

I'm so jealous of your dual tank stand:icon_eek:


----------



## CL

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> The Ammania tops remind me of hearts:hihi:


:icon_roll

















It's growing! I've decided to grow this portion out instead of buying more


----------



## Craigthor

you should take your Mini P and respread it out thin to force it to spread.

Craig


----------



## CL

Craigthor said:


> you should take your Mini P and respread it out thin to force it to spread.
> 
> Craig


I was actually going to do that later. I had spread it our pretty thin but it has grown a bit


----------



## chris.rivera3

your mini pellia looks great!!! i like how it is growing...i have regular pellia and its just bunched up next to my driftwood...unfortunately it doesn't look like its growing...do you have any suggestions???


----------



## CL

tinytim_inches said:


> your mini pellia looks great!!! i like how it is growing...i have regular pellia and its just bunched up next to my driftwood...unfortunately it doesn't look like its growing...do you have any suggestions???


Pellia is a slow grower and needs to transition. Be patient.


----------



## CL

Ok, I did a small rescape. I moved a couple of plants that looked to similar to be close together, and I removed the wood. I'm not sure if I will put some manzanita in or not. I'll post pics in maybe half an hour to give the water time to clear. I will also be updating the mini at this time.


----------



## chase127

im running on 3 hours of sleep in 36 hours so lets make this quick....


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> im running on 3 hours of sleep in 36 hours so lets make this quick....


haha, late night?


----------



## chase127

8 am late :icon_eek:


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> 8 am late :icon_eek:


that's how it's done :hihi:

Anyway, the water is still a little cloudy.


----------



## CL

The ug was getting messy because I planted it in clumps that were too large, so I was originally replanting the airborne runners, but I wound up separating and replanting all of it:


----------



## Craigthor

Looks great it will spread twice as fast this way.

Craig


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

[strike]Remind me again, how are you diffusing CO2? It might have been mentioned before, but I forgot[/strike] Inline Reactor, I knew that:hihi:

Does it really dissolve the CO2 so good that you can't see any bubbles coming out of the outtake?


----------



## CL

Craigthor said:


> Looks great it will spread twice as fast this way.
> 
> Craig


Thanks 



ZooTycoonMaster said:


> [STRIKE]Remind me again, how are you diffusing CO2? It might have been mentioned before, but I forgot[/STRIKE] Inline Reactor, I knew that:hihi:


...


----------



## CL

I added more anubias petite:


----------



## chase127

very niceee ;D is that arathraxon by the anubias?


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> very niceee ;D is that arathraxon by the anubias?


Yes, It is behind it. I'm still waiting on it to grow into a taller bush. The thing is, once it had first gotten established and was growing, I had to trim it to have some for my mini m, so I'm still waiting for it to grow. I'm going to wait to trim the ammania sp. as well, once it gets to the top, I'll chop it down.


----------



## CAM6467

I just read your thread, and this in one awesome tank. I bought some nanjenshan rotala from you a couple weeks back. It's doing just fine, but it really hasn't shown as much growth as the other plants in the tank. In your opinion, is it not really the fastest grower? 

I really like the slope you created as well. I think that when I do my first real trimming I'm going to do a total rescape so that I can get some slope too. This tank is just really cool! 

The last thing that I wanted to talk to you about is your inline reactor. I'm tired of having a crappy looking CO2 diffuser in my tank, and I want to do an inline job. Could you detail yours? Like, is it DIY or did you buy it? 

Charlie


----------



## CL

CAM6467 said:


> I just read your thread, and this in one awesome tank. I bought some nanjenshan rotala from you a couple weeks back. It's doing just fine, but it really hasn't shown as much growth as the other plants in the tank. In your opinion, is it not really the fastest grower?
> 
> *well, I don't think that it is the fastests, This tank has pretty medium growth though, not a quick growing tank. The fastest grower is probably the ug believe it or not.*
> 
> I really like the slope you created as well. I think that when I do my first real trimming I'm going to do a total rescape so that I can get some slope too. This tank is just really cool!
> 
> *thanks!*
> 
> The last thing that I wanted to talk to you about is your inline reactor. I'm tired of having a crappy looking CO2 diffuser in my tank, and I want to do an inline job. Could you detail yours? Like, is it DIY or did you buy it?
> 
> *It's DIY: (lol at the dusty baseboard behind the tank :hihi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hope that helps, my responses are in *bold*


----------



## CAM6467

Yes, thank you very much. I'm trying to devise some method of introducing my CO2 outside the tank. The only limiting factor is that I run DIY CO2, which I'm not sure will work with this type of external reactor. I've seen several impressive options out there (like your's), but I don't have _any_ more room for this type of device. I might just punch a hole in my eheim's return line, insert my airline tubing, seal around the insertion point, and pray it doesn't create suction that might pull my CO2 mix into the tank. What do you think? Could this work?


----------



## CL

CAM6467 said:


> Yes, thank you very much. I'm trying to devise some method of introducing my CO2 outside the tank. The only limiting factor is that I run DIY CO2, which I'm not sure will work with this type of external reactor. I've seen several impressive options out there (like your's), but I don't have _any_ more room for this type of device. I might just punch a hole in my eheim's return line, insert my airline tubing, seal around the insertion point, and pray it doesn't create suction that might pull my CO2 mix into the tank. What do you think? Could this work?


I wouldn't risk it...


----------



## CL

sorry about it being blurry. IDK why the ug melted in that one spot? :icon_neut


----------



## Ugly Genius

This tank is going to look phenomenal filled in. And it's so close right now! I just want to see the UG fully-carpeted and, man....


----------



## CL

Updates with big changes.
























The blyxa still needs to grow in in the back left. I know, it's way different. When this one is grown in I'll add more stems back in


----------



## CL

I did replant some of the surviving ug. hopefully it will fill ack in before I give it up and go for a full petite foreground with maybe a little bit of hc or something


----------



## legomaniac89

It kind of looks like the base of a mountain. I like it, very natural-looking.


----------



## CL

Yeah, the reason it looks the way it does now is because I had a lot of dieback in various plants for no apparent reason


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Woah where'd all the Ammania go?

but the Blyxa looks good!


----------



## CL

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Woah where'd all the Ammania go?
> 
> but the Blyxa looks good!


I sold it. I still have a couple of stems though. I really like it.


----------



## chase127

woah thats a big mound of blyxa


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> woah thats a big mound of blyxa


yessitis
I don't really like it too much though. A rescape is in this tanks near future. The next one with more of a hardscape.


----------



## CL

quickity updizzle


----------



## legomaniac89

Wow that UG filled in nicely. I wish mine would grow like that


----------



## demosthenes

yeah, the UG is looking great!

i really like the new look, your blyxa look great! but, it looks too divided into thirds.. like, there is a clearly defined bottom area with UG, a clearly defined middle area with nanas, and a clearly defined upper area with blyxa. I think if you changed up the lateral dividing lines between these areas so they looked a little bit more natural, it would add a lot of depth. man i'm terrible at articulating... but hopefully you sort of understood what i just said. 

don't get me wrong though, the tank looks great - a helluvalot better than any of mine - i'm just making suggestions 


oh, and also, you said you wanted more of a hardscape next time you rescape at all... i actually kind of like the rocks in the center, you can clearly see them, but they have blyxa growing over them and all... idk, i think the current hardscape is pretty cool! maybe shift it more away from the middle so the tank isn't as perfectly balanced, but anyway, i think the hardscape is pretty solid.


----------



## hydrophyte

nice!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## bsmith

I really like the anubis CL it's reminiscent of my old setup.


----------



## CL

legomaniac89 said:


> Wow that UG filled in nicely. I wish mine would grow like that


Thanks


demosthenes said:


> yeah, the UG is looking great!
> 
> i really like the new look, your blyxa look great! but, it looks too divided into thirds.. like, there is a clearly defined bottom area with UG, a clearly defined middle area with nanas, and a clearly defined upper area with blyxa. I think if you changed up the lateral dividing lines between these areas so they looked a little bit more natural, it would add a lot of depth. man i'm terrible at articulating... but hopefully you sort of understood what i just said.
> 
> don't get me wrong though, the tank looks great - a helluvalot better than any of mine - i'm just making suggestions
> 
> 
> oh, and also, you said you wanted more of a hardscape next time you rescape at all... i actually kind of like the rocks in the center, you can clearly see them, but they have blyxa growing over them and all... idk, i think the current hardscape is pretty cool! maybe shift it more away from the middle so the tank isn't as perfectly balanced, but anyway, i think the hardscape is pretty solid.


Yeah, I'm kinda going for the forest edge look. Once the ug fills in I will probably change it out for something else. I will also be shaping up my petite so that there is a nice round edge to the stand of petite. The blyxa needs to be trimmed so that I will have a better shaped mound to it, right now you can't see the blyxa in the back left


hydrophyte said:


> nice!!
> 
> :thumbsup:





bsmith782 said:


> I really like the anubis CL it's reminiscent of my old setup.


Thanks


----------



## CL

Here you can see the spraybar that I made. It goes along two sides of the aquarium, and seems to work great! :icon_cool


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Haha that's cool.

Clean your pipes:icon_eek:


----------



## CL

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Haha that's cool.
> 
> Clean your pipes:icon_eek:


nevarr :thumbsup:


----------



## chase127

holy ballin blyxa! 

schweet


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> holy ballin blyxa!
> 
> schweet


lol thanks


----------



## CL

Ok, the ug has grown some more. I'll take one more picture with the equipment out on monday before I make this low tech.


----------



## Craigthor

looking good....


----------



## CL

Craigthor said:


> looking good....


Thanks ....


----------



## TheCryptKeeper

it does look good.. I really like the anubias in there surrounding the center. nice!


----------



## CL

Torpedobarb said:


> it does look good.. I really like the anubias in there surrounding the center. nice!


thanks. That anubias is my pride and joy


----------



## mountaindew

Very healthy!
I like the 3 tier effect with anubs in the middle. 
Cube shape tanks are imho hard to scape, and you did well with this one.
MD


----------



## nickcamp12345

awesome tank dude.


----------



## CL

mountaindew said:


> Very healthy!
> I like the 3 tier effect with anubs in the middle.
> Cube shape tanks are imho hard to scape, and you did well with this one.
> MD





nickcamp12345 said:


> awesome tank dude.


Thanks so much guys


----------



## hydrophyte

i agree with the point about the _Anubias_. you have used it perfectly. 

and the _Utricularia_ is pretty great too--what a neat little plant!


----------



## MedRed

Great looking tank CL! You can have my nana petite... I'll take your UG. lol


----------



## CL

hydrophyte said:


> i agree with the point about the _Anubias_. you have used it perfectly.
> 
> and the _Utricularia_ is pretty great too--what a neat little plant!


thanks, I really like the petite, but this scape isn't really that great (if there even us a scape) and I'm looking forward to re-doing it :thumbsup:


----------



## CL

MedRed said:


> Great looking tank CL! You can have my nana petite... I'll take your UG. lol


really? Lets do it. I'm serious :thumbsup:


----------



## hydrophyte

clwatkins10 said:


> thanks, I really like the petite, but this scape isn't really that great (if there even us a scape) and I'm looking forward to re-doing it :thumbsup:



really? what about the view in this picture?



clwatkins10 said:


>


----------



## CL

hydrophyte said:


> really? what about the view in this picture?


I'm not sure what your asking, but yeah, you can see the two rocks, but that is all that there is in terms of a "scape" Monday I am going to put some manzanita in there and probably get some more moss again :thumbsup:
I will most likely be fastening the petite to the wood. I might go for a tree look, I might not. We'll see.


----------



## @[email protected]

whats your foreground plant?
is that UG?


----------



## malaybiswas

i agree. adding some driftwood would integrate the scape much better. what I like best about your tank is how nicely you have defined it with just 3 types of plants. very well done.


----------



## CL

@[email protected] said:


> whats your foreground plant?
> is that UG?


yes


malaybiswas said:


> i agree. adding some driftwood would integrate the scape much better. what I like best about your tank is how nicely you have defined it with just 3 types of plants. very well done.


Thanks  I really like the petite. I will be getting rid of the ug, and most likely the blyxa as well. MP would be nice in my next scape, but it's slightly expensive, and my reef is taking all of my money :icon_roll. If I could get some mp, it would definitely be the foreground plant, or maybe midground with a sand foreground. I've grown pretty fond of sand lately


----------



## vtkid

I have watched your progression with these tanks since the rimmed ten gallon. And they have all been so amazing. how did you get your blyxa to grow that fast and what kind of lights are you using? awesome tanks... keep up the good work.roud:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Nice! 


-O


----------



## CL

vtkid said:


> I have watched your progression with these tanks since the rimmed ten gallon. And they have all been so amazing. how did you get your blyxa to grow that fast and what kind of lights are you using? awesome tanks... keep up the good work.roud:


it just grows, idk lol. I was using a 27 watt cfl.

I'm trying to sell all of the blyxa and ug, so if you are interested, pm me.


----------



## vtkid

i meant like what kind of fixture are you using, haha. is it a desk lamp?


----------



## CL

vtkid said:


> i meant like what kind of fixture are you using, haha. is it a desk lamp?


it's a clip on lamp that cost $7


----------



## vtkid

nice where can you get them


----------



## CL

vtkid said:


> nice where can you get them


I got mine at a local "5 and dime" (old version of a dollar store lol) You can also get them at pet stores for a little more than $5


----------



## chase127

what type of lamp we talkin about? i need a fuge lamp


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> what type of lamp we talkin about? i need a fuge lamp


----------



## chase127

my ocd self needs a more aesthetic fixture lol. i'm going to try to DIY an acrylic hood for the hampton bay lamp... we'll see how that goes


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> my ocd self needs a more aesthetic fixture lol. i'm going to try to DIY an acrylic hood for the hampton bay lamp... we'll see how that goes


Mine is painted black on the outside and doesn't look half bad


----------



## chase127

hahah i need it to be none bad


----------



## vtkid

haha. where i live there is only one pet store within almost 50 miles. so the prices are jacked way up:icon_roll


----------



## CL

Here is the tank as it sits right now 








Rescape today!


----------



## CL




----------



## MedRed

clwatkins10 said:


> Here is the tank as it sits right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rescape today!


Like a hungover girl in the morning with no makeup! :icon_eek:




clwatkins10 said:


>


I can beat that ;-)


----------



## CL

MedRed said:


> Like a hungover girl in the morning with no makeup! :icon_eek:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can beat that ;-)


HAHAHA
I know you can. You cheated though, high co2 and a mh 
Practically grown emersed under the Brazilian sun :eek5:


----------



## CL

Done with the new scape. What do you think?








Soaking the last of my left over drift wood. This may take longer than I thought. I forgot that wood floats...


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Imitating UG, are we?

How are you going to plant on the bottom?


----------



## CL

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Imitating UG, are we?
> 
> How are you going to plant on the bottom?


Lol, just so you know, I _was_ joking  :hihi:


----------



## MedRed

clwatkins10 said:


> HAHAHA
> I know you can. You cheated though, high co2 and a mh
> Practically grown emersed under the Brazilian sun :eek5:


lol! funny stuff


----------



## CL

I'm gonna have to wait another day to scape. The wood still floats slightly.


----------



## CL

Progress:
Super glue makes this sooo much easier. I still have a ton of petite left over . It is in the 55 for now. I still need to get some lawn marsh pennywort from TG in the mail tomorrow. I also need to order some mp...
















I'll try to take some filled pics when the dust settles.


----------



## Coltonorr

That is gonna look sweet!
I love petite attached to driftwood


----------



## CL

Coltonorr said:


> That is gonna look sweet!
> I love petite attached to driftwood


Thanks. me too :thumbsup:I really want some mini pellia for this tank. It would look great IMO


----------



## sewingalot

Holy blyxa where did it go? I like the new look!


----------



## CL

sewingalot said:


> Holy blyxa where did it go? I like the new look!


I sold it 
I'm uploading pics now 
EDIT: more like a pic.








I really hope this turns out the way I'm envisioning it.
Now where is UG?


----------



## chase127

dude. this reminds me of the mangrove forests where i fish. be a BAMF and get bumblebee gobies


----------



## MedRed

chris127 said:


> dude. *this reminds me of the mangrove forests* where i fish. be a BAMF and get bumblebee gobies


Yes... and very cool. I'm going to take your petite in the middle of the night!


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> dude. this reminds me of the mangrove forests where i fish. be a BAMF and get bumblebee gobies




That's what I was going for! I still need things other than petite though 


MedRed said:


> Yes... and very cool. I'm going to take your petite in the middle of the night!


I'm keeping my eye on you


----------



## sewingalot

This is going to be sweet with UG!


----------



## CL

sewingalot said:


> This is going to be sweet with UG!


no ug, lol. I meant ugly genius.


----------



## chase127

i'll see if i can get you a baby snook...


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> i'll see if i can get you a baby snook...


lol. I bet it would love fw :biggrin:


----------



## chase127

you can acclimate them  my friend has a couple 3 ft snook in his pond. its awesome lol


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> you can acclimate them  my friend has a couple 3 ft snook in his pond. its awesome lol


wow that would be awesome. They taste great too lol.


----------



## sewingalot

clwatkins10 said:


> no ug, lol. I meant ugly genius.


Haha! See what happens when I try to talk abbreviations? :hihi:


----------



## chase127

clwatkins10 said:


> wow that would be awesome. They taste great too lol.


honestly, ive never ate snook. mine are never keepers lol.


----------



## bsmith

That looks bad a** CL. By far my favorite nano of the month!


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> honestly, ive never ate snook. mine are never keepers lol.


snook inn- marco island is a good place 


bsmith782 said:


> That looks bad a** CL. By far my favorite nano of the month!


Holy cow Thanks!!! It's not even done yet! :biggrin:


----------



## bsmith

It reminds me of my anubis layout in the Mini-M many moons ago. There is just something about the simplicity of them that is beautiful in my eyes.


----------



## oldpunk78

i like where this is headed. what else are you going to add?


----------



## demosthenes

clwatkins you are a genius. i liked the UG comment, too, lol...

so will this be low tech only? you could go more on the higher-tech end of things and have some pretty sweet background plants and and HC carpet and stuff. But the mangrove grove would be sweet.

whats you vision for this tank? i can see it going so many places from here! you could really do anything with it from here and make it look amazing. I saw someone say something about lawn marshpennywort... thatll be awesome.

i think you should put a small-medium sized bolbitis in the back left corner to grow up in between the driftwood, thatd look pretty solid.


----------



## CL

bsmith782 said:


> It reminds me of my anubis layout in the Mini-M many moons ago. There is just something about the simplicity of them that is beautiful in my eyes.


I love petite as well. It is still my favorite plant and has been since I got my first 4 last may as school was letting out from neonshrimp. I wouldn't be where I am without you guys. Your tank was the reason I joined ptf and became a regular poster. I had been a member of apc for a while, but never posted. Your tank inspired me. Thanks guys :biggrin:


oldpunk78 said:


> i like where this is headed. what else are you going to add?


I might or might not add the lawn marsh pennywort that I'm getting tomorrow. I don't want to make this a collectoritis tank. I might just add the mp to the wood and maybe a little on the substrate. I'm also considering adding some eleocharis 'belem' to the back corners (maybe just the back left) but I really want to leave the base of the "roots" where they enter the substrate exposed. This tank is pretty small.


demosthenes said:


> clwatkins you are a genius. i liked the UG comment, too, lol...
> 
> so will this be low tech only? you could go more on the higher-tech end of things and have some pretty sweet background plants and and HC carpet and stuff. But the mangrove grove would be sweet.
> 
> whats you vision for this tank? i can see it going so many places from here! you could really do anything with it from here and make it look amazing. I saw someone say something about lawn marshpennywort... thatll be awesome.
> 
> i think you should put a small-medium sized bolbitis in the back left corner to grow up in between the driftwood, thatd look pretty solid.


Thanks! I'm leaving this low tech. The reef is enough high tech for now. DIY co2 can be a hassle. I like low tech a lot. I won't be adding background plants because I want to keep it simple. I guess the main plant I need now is the mini pellia
I've done the hc, and I loved it, and hove grown it without co2 or ferts, but I really like the fresh brown element that the aquasoil gives this tank right now :biggrin: 

I'm trying my hardest not to conceal the wood too much.

Thanks for the comments! Keep 'em coming! 

The beauty of using superglue to attach plants is the quickness and the fact that you can add plants as small as this:








with ease! I love it. I'm using super glue from now on. No more strings or wires! (that plant is only a 1/2 inch below the water surface, so it really is _that_ small.)

Oh, and btw, the rock isn't staying. It's weighing down the wood for a while.


----------



## laxaj

Looks very cool CL. 

I'm actually trying to pull off something similar; Anubias, Bolbitis heudelotii, and maybe a tiger lotus or something situated in a 10 gallon. I suppose I'll have to go low tech with it simply because I don't really have the money to get anything, just have the tank set up with a single 18w bulb and AS, I guess DIY CO2 if it's even necessary? Is this something that'll work for an amateur like myself? Or will I end up with tons of problems?


----------



## TheCryptKeeper

damn.. that does look good! I really like the wood scape with all of the twists and turns. you should name that tank "LIFE" because of that.


----------



## cah925

Looks good, can't wait to see what you do next.


----------



## Ugly Genius

cl, the mangrove swamp look you have going is awesome!

You're right, it does need some MP. PM me your address. 
I'll also give you a small frond of Special Fern. It's up to you if you want to use it in this 'scape, but you _will_ love it. I also have some of some of that Lawn Marshpennywort you asked about way back when. That won't fit this 'scape, but it's good to have around as you'll find a use for it and it will survive in a cup on a window sill until you find a tank for it. (EDIT: LMP might fit this 'scape. It really depends on the colors you want. The point is, you'll have some to use if you want to use it.)

You going for a carpet, or are you keeping it bare?

So far I'm lovin' the look big-time.


----------



## CL

Thanks so much for the comments, guys!


laxaj said:


> Looks very cool CL.
> 
> I'm actually trying to pull off something similar; Anubias, Bolbitis heudelotii, and maybe a tiger lotus or something situated in a 10 gallon. I suppose I'll have to go low tech with it simply because I don't really have the money to get anything, just have the tank set up with a single 18w bulb and AS, I guess DIY CO2 if it's even necessary? Is this something that'll work for an amateur like myself? Or will I end up with tons of problems?


That should work fine as low tech. Thanks!


Torpedobarb said:


> damn.. that does look good! I really like the wood scape with all of the twists and turns. you should name that tank "LIFE" because of that.


Thanks! 


cah925 said:


> Looks good, can't wait to see what you do next.


Me too! Thanks!



Ugly Genius said:


> cl, the mangrove swamp look you have going is awesome!
> 
> You're right, it does need some MP. PM me your address.
> I'll also give you a small frond of Special Fern. It's up to you if you want to use it in this 'scape, but you _will_ love it. I also have some of some of that Lawn Marshpennywort you asked about way back when. That won't fit this 'scape, but it's good to have around as you'll find a use for it and it will survive in a cup on a window sill until you find a tank for it. (EDIT: LMP might fit this 'scape. It really depends on the colors you want. The point is, you'll have some to use if you want to use it.)
> 
> You going for a carpet, or are you keeping it bare?
> 
> So far I'm lovin' the look big-time.


Wow, awesome, UG! Done! I actually already have lmp coming from tg, it should be here tomorrow 

I am going to probably to patches of mp on the substrate as a "foreground", but it will stay mostly bare. I might do some eleocharis 'belem' under the wood in the back left. We'll see what I decide on  I'm going to need to get more superglue to attach the mp to the wood


----------



## CL

I got the lmp for texgal today. The leaves are a lot smaller than I expected (which is good), but I'm still unsure if I want to use it in here or not...


----------



## kyle3

sharp looking tank watkins! looks like you're channeling an hidden forest oasis. 

cheers-K


----------



## CL

kyle3 said:


> sharp looking tank watkins! looks like you're channeling an hidden forest oasis.
> 
> cheers-K


Thanks for that! I love the forest look :icon_smil


----------



## vtkid

This looks soo cool.... can't wait to see the finished scape.


----------



## CL

vtkid said:


> This looks soo cool.... can't wait to see the finished scape.


Thanks! Me too  I'm just waiting on the mp, and I'll be set


----------



## bartak

Really awesome scape. I have a 12" cube collecting dust, looks like you just inspired me to start a new project


----------



## CL

bartak said:


> Really awesome scape. I have a 12" cube collecting dust, looks like you just inspired me to start a new project


how could you have a 12 inch cube collecting dust? :icon_eek: lol. I'm glad that I inspired you


----------



## hydrophyte

you've gotten so many warm fuzzies that your latest FTS is two pages back. here it is again.



clwatkins10 said:


> I sold it
> I'm uploading pics now
> EDIT: more like a pic.


nice work boss! that 'Petite' scales perfectly with the size of this tank. i like the way the twigs cross in between the two groups of branches.

look! a red mangrove prop root with seahorse, sea squirts, sponges and algae.

http://marine.rutgers.edu/~rlee/images/belize/longsnoutSeahorse5.jpg


----------



## CL

hydrophyte said:


> you've gotten so many warm fuzzies that your latest FTS is two pages back. here it is again.
> 
> 
> 
> nice work boss! that 'Petite' scales perfectly with the size of this tank. i like the way the twigs cross in between the two groups of branches.


Thanks. I think that the mp will add a lot to this scape.


----------



## malaybiswas

holy moly cool. looks like a mangrove forest if that's what you went for. another fantastic setup.


----------



## CL

malaybiswas said:


> holy moly cool. looks like a mangrove forest if that's what you went for. another fantastic setup.


haha, thanks. It really isn't _that_ great. _Yet._ lol. I was kind of going for mangroves (like my original plan was to do. Look on the 1st page.) and kind of going for the flooded forest look


----------



## sewingalot

clwatkins10 said:


> I love petite as well. It is still my favorite plant and has been since I got my first 4 last may as school was letting out from neonshrimp. I wouldn't be where I am without you guys. Your tank was the reason I joined ptf and became a regular poster. I had been a member of apc for a while, but never posted. Your tank inspired me. Thanks guys :biggrin:
> 
> I might or might not add the lawn marsh pennywort that I'm getting tomorrow. I don't want to make this a collectoritis tank. I might just add the mp to the wood and maybe a little on the substrate. I'm also considering adding some eleocharis 'belem' to the back corners (maybe just the back left) but I really want to leave the base of the "roots" where they enter the substrate exposed. This tank is pretty small.
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'm leaving this low tech. The reef is enough high tech for now. DIY co2 can be a hassle. I like low tech a lot. I won't be adding background plants because I want to keep it simple. I guess the main plant I need now is the mini pellia
> I've done the hc, and I loved it, and hove grown it without co2 or ferts, but I really like the fresh brown element that the aquasoil gives this tank right now :biggrin:
> 
> I'm trying my hardest not to conceal the wood too much.
> 
> Thanks for the comments! Keep 'em coming!
> 
> The beauty of using superglue to attach plants is the quickness and the fact that you can add plants as small as this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with ease! I love it. I'm using super glue from now on. No more strings or wires! (that plant is only a 1/2 inch below the water surface, so it really is _that_ small.)
> 
> Oh, and btw, the rock isn't staying. It's weighing down the wood for a while.


I thought you superglued the penny at first! I had to read this again to find out you didn't. :icon_bigg


----------



## CL

sewingalot said:


> I thought you superglued the penny at first! I had to read this again to find out you didn't. :icon_bigg


Hahaha :hihi:
I just like the way it looks


----------



## Tex Gal

So.... what did you decide?..... I think it would be a cool foreground plant. It's lighter in color so it would be a nice contrast to the petite. It's true the leaves are small, but that's what would enable it to wind all through and under your roots. I can see it now.....


----------



## CL

Tex Gal said:


> So.... what did you decide?..... I think it would be a cool foreground plant. It's lighter in color so it would be a nice contrast to the petite. It's true the leaves are small, but that's what would enable it to wind all through and under your roots. I can see it now.....


Yeah I know, it's good that the leaves are small. I'm still deciding lol


----------



## Ugly Genius

cl, sent the package off today. MP and two small Special Ferns. Priority, so expect it in two or three days.
You should have enough MP to do what you want on the DW in this tank. 
The Special Ferns are just babies, about an inch, the other about half an inch tall. They grow pretty well in non-CO2'ed, medium to low light tanks. Better, in fact. 
Of the two I sent you, the taller one is from a tank covered in Duckweed (i.e. very little light), no CO2, and very little filtration. (It's my Betta tank.) The smaller is from Quasi-Wabi.
Whatever tank you put these in, let them grow before you add shrimp. They eat it like it's chocolate.
Also, never throw out the dying leaves as baby plants often grow from the leaves on the dead stems. (The taller of the two came from such a stem.)
I think these will look awesome in this tank. They're very foresty.


----------



## CL

Ugly Genius said:


> cl, sent the package off today. MP and two small Special Ferns. Priority, so expect it in two or three days.
> You should have enough MP to do what you want on the DW in this tank.
> The Special Ferns are just babies, about an inch, the other about half an inch tall. They grow pretty well in non-CO2'ed, medium to low light tanks. Better, in fact.
> Of the two I sent you, the taller one is from a tank covered in Duckweed (i.e. very little light), no CO2, and very little filtration. (It's my Betta tank.) The smaller is from Quasi-Wabi.
> Whatever tank you put these in, let them grow before you add shrimp. They eat it like it's chocolate.
> Also, never throw out the dying leaves as baby plants often grow from the leaves on the dead stems. (The taller of the two came from such a stem.)
> I think these will look awesome in this tank. They're very foresty.


I can't thank you enough :thumbsup:


----------



## CL

The mp and special ferns came today. Great plants! I'm going to take pictures soon. Gluing the mp to the wood was a breeze!


----------



## oldpunk78

dude, i just noticed you have knex holding up your lights, hahaha.


----------



## CL

oldpunk78 said:


> dude, i just noticed you have knex holding up your lights, hahaha.


haha, yeah, they needed more height. 
K'nex FTW! lol


----------



## demosthenes

clwatkins10 said:


> Gluing the mp to the wood was a breeze!


hey cl, just out of curiosity, what kind of glue do you use to glue plants down to the wood? I have some aquarium silicone stuff, but it takes like 3 days to dry before you can get it wet.


----------



## CL

demosthenes said:


> hey cl, just out of curiosity, what kind of glue do you use to glue plants down to the wood? I have some aquarium silicone stuff, but it takes like 3 days to dry before you can get it wet.


Super glue gel

It's great stuff. Instant set-up :icon_mrgr 

You can even put the glue on the plant, then submerge it with the glue on and glue it under water (just don't take too long, it cures faster underwater, and only the gel kind will work for submerged gluing)


----------



## CL

I added more 'petite' and the special ferns and the mp today. I spread the mp out pretty thin in spots all over the tank, so in a month or two things should start looking dandy. I'm not sure if I like the tank with the added 'petite' what do you guys think?
Before:








After:


----------



## demosthenes

looks pretty good so far. i think once the mp fills in more itll look a lot more full and natural, though. im pretty sure i like it with the added petites, but can you post before/after pictures next to each other to compare more easily? the last picture is on a different page.

edit: oh! and also, what exactly are these special ferns? they sound really cool, but i dont think i know what youre talking about.


----------



## CL

demosthenes said:


> looks pretty good so far. i think once the mp fills in more itll look a lot more full and natural, though. im pretty sure i like it with the added petites, but can you post before/after pictures next to each other to compare more easily? the last picture is on a different page.
> 
> edit: oh! and also, what exactly are these special ferns? they sound really cool, but i dont think i know what youre talking about.


um, I forgot what the scientific name was for the ferns, but that is what they were called at AFA, then UG promoted the name, then it just stuck, lol :tongue:


----------



## hydrophyte

nice! i was just going to demand an updated pic. it looks good to me.

here's a dumb question. what is MP?


----------



## CL

hydrophyte said:


> nice! i was just going to demand an updated pic. it looks good to me.
> 
> here's a dumb question. what is MP?


mini pellia (I just call it mp because IDK if pellia has one or two l's I look it up all the time, and always forget lol


----------



## Ugly Genius

Glad the plants got there okay, cl.

"Special Fern" is Crepidomanes auriculatum. I suppose we should call it an Auri Fern, or CA Fern, or something.

Speaking of which, where did you plant it, cl? Never mind, I see them. On the left near the substrate. Great place for it.

Tank's going to kick butt when it grows up.

P.S.
Two L's.
Mini Pellia.


----------



## CL

Ugly Genius said:


> Glad the plants got there okay, cl.
> 
> "Special Fern" is Crepidomanes auriculatum. I suppose we should call it an Auri Fern, or CA Fern, or something.
> 
> Speaking of which, where did you plant it, cl? Never mind, I see them. On the left near the substrate. Great place for it.
> 
> Tank's going to kick butt when it grows up.
> 
> P.S.
> Two L's.
> Mini Pellia.


lol thanks. I put the fern there for lack of a better place, but I kinda like it there. Too bad I'm seriously considering getting snowballs :icon_mad: There goes more money :icon_roll:


----------



## vtkid

I'm liking where this is going. Planning on foreground plants?


----------



## CL

vtkid said:


> I'm liking where this is going. Planning on foreground plants?


Maybe some medium sized patches of mp when I have enough. I need my foreground to stay really low if I do get one.


----------



## demosthenes

you could throw in a few crypt. parva's as a foreground, that might look really cool.


----------



## CL

demosthenes said:


> you could throw in a few crypt. parva's as a foreground, that might look really cool.


I didn't think about that. hmm, good idea. Maybe some in the midground. hmm... I think they might get a little too big though.


----------



## CL

Well, after a full 12 months of delay, I finally ordered my snowball shrimp! I should be getting 20. I'm excited


----------



## malaybiswas

To me this looks just right. If the MP grows good enough that itself would provide a "midground" (saw a MP midground cover in AF). The bare foreground looks just right for an underwater theme like this. Where did the floating plants go? They looked great in there.


----------



## hydrophyte

those shrimp are going to contrast in an excellent way with tthe dark colors that you have in there.

a few sparse _C. parva_ might look right in here, although i agree that the floor should be mostly bare.


----------



## chase127

this journal sucks,

theres not enough pictures. 

more plz


----------



## Craigthor

chris127 said:


> this journal sucks,
> 
> theres not enough pictures.
> 
> more plz


roud::icon_mrgr


----------



## CL

malaybiswas said:


> To me this looks just right. If the MP grows good enough that itself would provide a "midground" (saw a MP midground cover in AF). The bare foreground looks just right for an underwater theme like this. Where did the floating plants go? They looked great in there.





hydrophyte said:


> those shrimp are going to contrast in an excellent way with tthe dark colors that you have in there.
> 
> a few sparse _C. parva_ might look right in here, although i agree that the floor should be mostly bare.





chris127 said:


> this journal sucks,
> 
> theres not enough pictures.
> 
> more plz





Craigthor said:


> roud::icon_mrgr


Thanks everyone!


----------



## CL

No fts yet (sorry guys) It hasn't grown any (with the exception of the dw fungus/ mold) I was sitting here looking at the tank taking these pictures trying to remember how long it took for the dw fungus to die of in my mini m and I was wondering if I could put a fish in there to eat it, then it hit me- I have 20 snowballs coming! They'll have their work cut out for them. These pics were taken after I blasted the wood with jets of wated from a pipette to get all of the detrius off of it and the petite leaves


----------



## CL

hydrophyte said:


> those shrimp are going to contrast in an excellent way with tthe dark colors that you have in there.
> 
> a few sparse _C. parva_ might look right in here, although i agree that the floor should be mostly bare.


I didn't have time to respond to each comment, but I mainly decided to finally get the snowballs because of the contras that they would make with the dark brown substrate. 
I can't wait


----------



## chase127

otozzzzzzzz!


----------



## CL

chris127 said:


> otozzzzzzzz!


I'd have to special order them because my last remaining lfs doesn't carry them. They always died on me anyway


----------



## idontknow

I love those last 2 pics you posted. Looks great


----------



## CL

idontknow said:


> I love those last 2 pics you posted. Looks great


Thankyou, thankyou :icon_smil


----------



## sewingalot

I love the last two pics. You know, with the fungus it is actually cool. Looks like a sunken tree!


----------



## CL

sewingalot said:


> I love the last two pics. You know, with the fungus it is actually cool. Looks like a sunken tree!


Thanks. I'm glad that they turned out well


----------



## JadeIceGreen

You have got some real talent with hardscape..
Looking forward to see where this goes.


----------



## demosthenes

woah, thats some serious fungus. how long does it usually take before it goes away? also, did you just find that driftwood in the woods or something and put it in? will all new driftwood do that?

also, you mentioned using 'super glue gel' earlier in this thread, and i tried using some super glue gel from CVS, but it just sort of sucked and didn't keep any of the plants stuck to the driftwood. whered you get yours? did you cut off all of the roots or anything to make the rhizome stick down better?

haha sorry for all the questions, cl! the tank looks great though, i can't wait to see all the snowballs in there


----------



## CL

JadeIceGreen said:


> You have got some real talent with hardscape..
> Looking forward to see where this goes.


Thanks. Me too.


demosthenes said:


> woah, thats some serious fungus. how long does it usually take before it goes away? also, did you just find that driftwood in the woods or something and put it in? will all new driftwood do that?
> 
> also, you mentioned using 'super glue gel' earlier in this thread, and i tried using some super glue gel from CVS, but it just sort of sucked and didn't keep any of the plants stuck to the driftwood. whered you get yours? did you cut off all of the roots or anything to make the rhizome stick down better?
> 
> haha sorry for all the questions, cl! the tank looks great though, i can't wait to see all the snowballs in there


Yes, I trimmed all of the roots. I use loctite super glue gel. Make sure that the rhizome is dry when you put the glue on, and when you are pressing it to the wood, press firmly and hold for 3-5 seconds.


----------



## JadeIceGreen

clwatkins10 said:


> Yes, I trimmed all of the roots. I use loctite super glue gel. Make sure that the rhizome is dry when you put the glue on, and when you are pressing it to the wood, press firmly and hold for 3-5 seconds.


This is some nice advice, personally I've never used glue, only thread or cable tie. I should try your method one day.. :smile:


----------



## demosthenes

okay thanks a lot! i'm hoping to use a lot of driftwood this summer, and hopefully bring some home to sell. i'll find some loctite glue out there and tell you how it goes, haha


----------



## CL

JadeIceGreen said:


> This is some nice advice, personally I've never used glue, only thread or cable tie. I should try your method one day.. :smile:


You should 


demosthenes said:


> okay thanks a lot! i'm hoping to use a lot of driftwood this summer, and hopefully bring some home to sell. i'll find some loctite glue out there and tell you how it goes, haha


Good luck


----------



## CL

yes, I know, I know, diy co2, but, I'll be gone for a week, and I want some assurance that algae won't take over while I'm gone. I'm getting the shrimp when I come back. Oh, and the flame moss is just there to grow while I'm gone. I had nowhere else to put it, and I don't know what I want to do with it just yet...


----------



## Craigthor

is that 'petite' scattered around on the branches? also what moss is that?


----------



## CL

Craigthor said:


> is that 'petite' scattered around on the branches? also what moss is that?


Yes, that is petite, and the "moss" on the branches is mini pellia, on the ground is flame moss, but it's only there for growing, it is not pert of the scape.


----------



## sewingalot

Wow. The fungus is gone already? Looks great! I tried super glue for the first time today and glued my fingers together. :hihi:


----------



## CL

sewingalot said:


> Wow. The fungus is gone already? Looks great! I tried super glue for the first time today and glued my fingers together. :hihi:


I do that almost every time I use super glue. Were you able to get the plants to stick? I noticed that it looked like the fungus was almost gone today. I think that the snails are helping 

It stuck around a lot longer in my mini m. I gotta add some shrimp to that tank, or do something about the detrius on the sand  <--- there are two smilies that have the same coding, it always shows this one when I want to use this one


----------



## Kayen

Je aimerais tu as un bien temps au France, et ou sera regarder ton aquariums pour cette semaine.
;P


----------



## CL

Kayen said:


> Je aimerais tu as un bien temps au France


merci


kayen said:


> et ou sera regarder ton aquariums pour cette semaine.
> ;P


mon parents

lol :tongue:


----------



## CL

The 20 snowballs came in the mail today!
They are done acclimating and in the tank now.


----------



## Ugly Genius

So?


----------



## chase127

can we get an fts? and a sts? and a sgs?


----------



## CL

Ugly Genius said:


> So?


they are awesome. I really missed having fauna in my two nanos. These shrimp are really cool. I used to have cherries, but they slowly died off in my 55


chase127 said:


> can we get an fts? and a sts? and a sgs?


yes; we'll see; and, sgs?


----------



## CL

Here ya go.
























I got two adults in my order with the 20 babies








I'm curious as to how fast this grows


----------



## Phoenix-cry

awesome!


----------



## CL

Phoenix-cry said:


> awesome!


Gracias!
It still has a way to go though.
I gotta get all of that junk out of there :icon_neut


----------



## cah925

Is that mini pellia in the last pic? Mine grows super slow even in a high tech tank.


----------



## CL

cah925 said:


> Is that mini pellia in the last pic? Mine grows super slow even in a high tech tank.


Yes it is. Do you have it in an area of high flow?


----------



## cah925

I would say mine is in about a medium flow area in the tank.


----------



## ClPat

Superb! although I must say that I am distracted by all the equipment which is so obvious and also the dirty back of the tank. Besides that, it's great.


----------



## CL

cah925 said:


> I would say mine is in about a medium flow area in the tank.


oh, It might grow faster in higher flow, but then again, most plants do :tongue:


ClPat said:


> Superb! although I must say that I am distracted by all the equipment which is so obvious and also the dirty back of the tank. Besides that, it's great.


Whats up, other cl?, wait, is that a "|" or an "l"? anyway, it's a shrimp tank now, I guess I have an excuse 
I don't like the sponge on the intake either, and I'm too lazy to clean the back, so, I'll just wait for it to go away on it's own haha


----------



## Craigthor

*CL* This tank is becoming a looker. I so want to use this type of idea in my Mini M as I move it to a slower growth tank.


----------



## CL

Craigthor said:


> *CL* This tank is becoming a looker. I so want to use this type of idea in my Mini M as I move it to a slower growth tank.


thanks. I'm glad it's looking better, but it still has a way to go


----------



## CL

A new fts








See the detrius? 








I love the way this mp is growing, cascading down the wood.








Snowball!
_having a late night snack_


----------



## blair

looking good CL!  The mp is fascinating... I shall have to look into it more for my driftwood scape.

Is that glosso attached to the log that looks like a stem?


----------



## CL

blair said:


> looking good CL!  The mp is fascinating... I shall have to look into it more for my driftwood scape.
> 
> Is that glosso attached to the log that looks like a stem?


Yeah, it's glosso. It's being weighted down by a lead weight. I got it as a freebie and don't know what to do with it.


----------



## bsmith

My AS does the same thing in my 37g. I dont know if it is because of the flow or what. I cant help but think it has an effect on light getting to the plants and algea growth.

The tank looks great though.


----------



## CL

bsmith782 said:


> My AS does the same thing in my 37g. I dont know if it is because of the flow or what. I cant help but think it has an effect on light getting to the plants and algea growth.
> 
> The tank looks great though.


Your aquasoil does what?
Thanks


----------



## bsmith

Makes that mulm build up on the bottom and on the leaves of my plants. It is thouroughly annoying.


----------



## CL

bsmith782 said:


> Makes that mulm build up on the bottom and on the leaves of my plants. It is thouroughly annoying.


Yeah it is. I feel like I need to add more flow. The thing is, I get it in my mini m, and I just use sand in that tank. :icon_neut


----------



## CL




----------



## Reginald2

Have they been watching Mission Impossible? Snails are so impressionable.


----------



## CL

Reginald2 said:


> Have they been watching Mission Impossible? Snails are so impressionable.


lol! I thought the same thing!


----------



## demosthenes

hey cl, nice mp! the tank is really coming along well. 

x2 with the snails, mine do that a lot... gotta stop watching secret agent movies


----------



## legomaniac89

So, anything new here? Or have your reefs taken over your life? :hihi:


----------



## CL

legomaniac89 said:


> So, anything new here? Or have your reefs taken over your life? :hihi:


Everything is growing slowly, except the baby snowballs  They are growing up so fast *tear* The petite roots are growing down just like I hoped. If they keep going, I'm hoping to have the look of spanish moss like they have in New Orleans. Such a beautiful site down there when it grows on the live oaks


----------



## Ugly Genius

So look who finally decides to show up!

Just kidding, cl. (Sort of.)

I love the Snowballs you got. I've never seen them in person. Love to try some sometime.


----------



## CL

Ugly Genius said:


> So look who finally decides to show up!
> 
> Just kidding, cl. (Sort of.)
> 
> I love the Snowballs you got. I've never seen them in person. Love to try some sometime.


I got 20 for 20 shipped priority in breather bags.
If you are interested, pm me and I could tell you where I got them


----------



## chase127

i know where  hes a good guy


----------



## CL

chase127 said:


> i know where  hes a good guy


Yep. Sure is.


----------



## Craigthor

CL I still like this scape it was part of the inspiration for my new scape, kind of.


----------



## CL

Craigthor said:


> CL I still like this scape it was part of the inspiration for my new scape, kind of.


Haha. I'm glad, Craig


----------



## CL

clwatkins10 said:


> infinite07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clwatkins10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's time to fill...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know, there are two rocks, not three, but I like the way it looks, and I didn't have a third rock that looked good with these two, so, oh well
> 
> 
> 
> Nice design. Whats does that jar on the right contain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just some random plants that I put in there months ago because I didn't want to throw them away LOL
Click to expand...

I was reading through the journal and saw this post.
I still have that jar. I just top off for evap. lol
Yes, I still can't bring myself to throw away some random pellia, moss (I'm not even sure what kind anymore) and salvinia.
Yes, I have problems :hihi:


----------



## CL

I had been letting the algae on the glass do it's thing for over a month, and it was receding, and the mts were eating it, as were the pods (little bugs) in the tank.
MTS trails








"Pod" trails








The shrimp have grown 








So I finally got out the mag float








And...
Viola (gotta love the glares on the glass)








I'm still letting the flame moss chill in this tank. 
Who knows what I'll do with it.


----------



## Ugly Genius

From the beginning I knew that this tank would be one of my faves, but in that last picture I see that it actually surpasses what I had envisioned. It's gotten darker, developed a lot of character, and is starting to show where it's going and I love where that is.
The Flame Moss, placed strategically, would look really cool on the driftwood, I think. The V-shape down the middle leaves so many options should you ever choose to do something with it. A burning V, for example. Or the sides of the tank filled with Bolbitis so as to accentuate the driftwood shape. So many possibilities while looking phenomenal as is.
Keep this one going!


----------



## CL

Ugly Genius said:


> From the beginning I knew that this tank would be one of my faves, but in that last picture I see that it actually surpasses what I had envisioned. It's gotten darker, developed a lot of character, and is starting to show where it's going and I love where that is.
> The Flame Moss, placed strategically, would look really cool on the driftwood, I think. The V-shape down the middle leaves so many options should you ever choose to do something with it. A burning V, for example. Or the sides of the tank filled with Bolbitis so as to accentuate the driftwood shape. So many possibilities while looking phenomenal as is.
> Keep this one going!


haha, thanks UG. That's actually a terrible picture there. Hopefully the mp will keep growing to give more life to the wood


----------



## CL

I took some better pictures
























What I've been working on the last week or so instead of my summer reading...








I made a lot of progress today and this picture is a few days old.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Looks great!

What are the shrimp eating?


----------



## CL

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Looks great!
> 
> What are the shrimp eating?


Cichlid food. lol. I've never had cichlids, but I have a big bottle of food.


----------



## CL

I'm tempted to put some eleocharis belem in here, but I think that it would get too tall and cover up the bases of the "roots"
What do you guys think?


----------



## legomaniac89

I bet if you planted it in the back behind most of the wood, it'd look pretty sweet.


----------



## Craigthor

Nicestand think you could still fit a few screws into it.


----------



## CL

legomaniac89 said:


> I bet if you planted it in the back behind most of the wood, it'd look pretty sweet.


Yes it would, but hg spreads like the devil 



Craigthor said:


> Nicestand think you could still fit a few screws into it.


lol, thanks. The stand is for a 40 breeder, and I was kinda bored haha.


----------



## Ugly Genius

I'd say no to the Belem. It'd take away from from the driftwood -- the tank's strength.

If you add anything, more moss.


----------



## jaidexl

Nice, I like how you blended the 'roots' into the sub. Tough call on what a good foreground would be in a tank this small, and a darker sub really compliments the forest look and the anubias. I think maybe some chunks of rock plugged in randomly with the mini pellia pouring out of them onto the bare sub would look cool. And maybe some bolbitis at the top of each wood pillar, with all but the smaller leaves pruned off, would pull this together even more. 

Oh, and no biggy on the name (just read your comment in my tank profile), I'm sure there are a bunch of FF's out there.  I originally used the name because that tank was suppose to be a biotope of an Amazon flood area, before I deviated away from the plan.


----------



## CL

Ugly Genius said:


> I'd say no to the Belem. It'd take away from from the driftwood -- the tank's strength.
> 
> If you add anything, more moss.





jaidexl said:


> Nice, I like how you blended the 'roots' into the sub. Tough call on what a good foreground would be in a tank this small, and a darker sub really compliments the forest look and the anubias. I think maybe some chunks of rock plugged in randomly with the mini pellia pouring out of them onto the bare sub would look cool. And maybe some bolbitis at the top of each wood pillar, with all but the smaller leaves pruned off, wood pull this together even more.
> 
> Oh, and no biggy on the name (just read your comment in my tank profile), I'm sure there are a bunch of FF's out there.  I originally used the name because that tank was suppose to be a biotope of an Amazon flood area, before I deviated away from the plan.


Thanks for the comments. I agree about a bare substrate with some areas of mini pellia. I just have no idea what kind of rock to get. I guess untill I see something, I'll just keep it the way it is now, and keep propagating the mp until I have a good amount of it on the soil.


----------



## CL

In unrelated news
























No, it will not stay in the corner like that


----------



## Ugly Genius

Wow! Good job, man!

Hey, is it going to stay in the corner like that?


----------



## CL

Ugly Genius said:


> Wow! Good job, man!
> 
> Hey, is it going to stay in the corner like that?


:icon_mrgr HAHAHA
Man, I'm really wanting to scape this puppy. UG, you could work wonders in a tank with these dimensions.
Oh, and last night I decided that I was going to scape this tank like an iwagumi reef


----------



## CL

Change in plans:
The 40 breeder will be a planted tank.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

clwatkins10 said:


>


Is that BBA on your filter intake?


----------



## CL

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Is that BBA on your filter intake?


No, it was some kind of fungus that I had just pulled out that was growing on the underside of some wood. I just forgot to get what was stuck on the filter intake.


----------



## @[email protected]

i like all the A. petite, but i think the tank would look better with a carpet of some sort.


----------



## CL

@[email protected] said:


> i like all the A. petite, but i think the tank would look better with a carpet of some sort.


This is the kind of carpet I am going for, where the moss is mini pellia








See how it flows out from the tree roots and some of the soil is still visible? _That's_ what I want.


----------



## @[email protected]

then i suggest using peices of thin slate to tie it onto, but not too thin, so it is still slightly raised up off the gravel (like in the pick).


----------



## CL

@[email protected] said:


> then i suggest using peices of thin slate to tie it onto, but not too thin, so it is still slightly raised up off the gravel (like in the pick).


Yes, I have done this with some of it, but I ran out of mp, So I'll have to wait for it to grow some more. It's really starting to grow on the wood.  Hopefully it will keep spreading.


----------



## Ugly Genius

I really like the MP carpet idea, cl. It's already starting in some areas and it looks really good.


----------



## CL

Ugly Genius said:


> I really like the MP carpet idea, cl. It's already starting in some areas and it looks really good.


Thanks, UG. I'm hoping that it'll keep chugging along. There are some small miscellanious bits of mp lying on the substrate, just sitting there. I'm hoping that they'll hurry up and grow and spread.


----------



## Ugly Genius

One thing I've noticed with MP that you may want to observe for yourself to see if it's true, cl, is that MP seems to grow on top of itself a lot quicker than it spreads outward.
In Quasi-Wabi, for example, the front bit of MP that I planted is now about two inches thick, but only spread out about one inch.
So as you're growing out your stash, you might want to thin it out and take the cuttings and place them elsewhere. Might propagate faster this way.


----------



## CL

Ugly Genius said:


> One thing I've noticed with MP that you may want to observe for yourself to see if it's true, cl, is that MP seems to grow on top of itself a lot quicker than it spreads outward.
> In Quasi-Wabi, for example, the front bit of MP that I planted is now about two inches thick, but only spread out about one inch.
> So as you're growing out your stash, you might want to thin it out and take the cuttings and place them elsewhere. Might propagate faster this way.


Thanks for the tip! :thumbsup:


----------



## Vladdy

That's the coolest driftwood I've ever seen! How much was it and where did you buy it? Is it manzanita driftwood?


----------



## CL

Vladdy said:


> That's the coolest driftwood I've ever seen! How much was it and where did you buy it? Is it manzanita driftwood?


Yes, I got it from craigthor :thumbsup: Thanks
These were actually the scraps from my mini m.


----------



## @[email protected]

does MP grow emmersed? if so, take some to grow outside in the garden emmersed. more light, more CO2, its bound to grow faster, and emmersed means no algae.


----------



## CL

@[email protected] said:


> does MP grow emmersed? if so, take some to grow outside in the garden emmersed. more light, more CO2, its bound to grow faster, and emmersed means no algae.


Yes, it grows emersed. I just don't have the heart to trim any of it yet, lol
edit: ok, I put a little piece in there


----------



## @[email protected]

it should grow faster. that way you get a nice carpeted tank sooner.


----------



## CL

You can see it growing emersed here


----------



## @[email protected]

looks nice there. 
IMO lots of plants LOVE growing ontop of driftwood just above the water level. i had that happen with HC, riccia, and a few others.


----------



## jaidexl

Bolbitis also looks awesome growing up out of the water


----------



## @[email protected]

you know what plant id love to see grow like that?
a java fern trident. but whenever i tried it would start drying out.


----------



## CL

jaidexl said:


> Bolbitis also looks awesome growing up out of the water


I've been trying to get it to grow emersed in my mini m for months, but it's sloooow



@[email protected] said:


> you know what plant id love to see grow like that?
> a java fern trident. but whenever i tried it would start drying out.


I've got a little piece in one of my terrariums that's just starting to sprout new leaves. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## CL

I now have 3 berried shrimp


----------



## Kayen

Congrats


----------



## CL

Kayen said:


> Congrats


Pretty soon I'll have an infestation of 'em :icon_twis


----------



## chase127

hey buddy  whatcha gona do with all those crustaceans?


----------



## CL

chase127 said:


> hey buddy  whatcha gona do with all those crustaceans?


I got a buddy locally who will probably want some, but if you decide to get some instead of cherries I might send you some when I get my 3rd generation.


----------



## chase127

heyoooooooooooo


----------



## CL

chase127 said:


> heyoooooooooooo


:biggrin: 
Didn't you have snowballs before?


----------



## CL

I just realized that I wound up doing with this tank what I had originally planned in the first post, the mangrove/ tree roots look.


----------



## CL

I looked in my tank last night and noticed one of my snowball shrimp's eggs hatching. I wish the shrimp had been at the front of the tank. These pics were taken with a sony cybershot 12 inches away.


----------



## legomaniac89

Nice!


----------



## CL

legomaniac89 said:


> Nice!


Thank you. I've got about 4 more berried females that should hatch soon


----------



## CL

These were such an awesome deal, so I had to get them, even though I don't know what the shrimp bacter is, maybe shrimp food?
I also got a little shrimp net with a retractable arm, special fert "pills" that go in the substrate for red plants- I can't wait to try these out in my 40 breeder. My red plants normally stop turning red after a few months, so hopefully this will solve my problem! and some mosura old sea mud powder
































Oh, and I ran to the hardware store and they had nylon washers, so I was able to get pressurized co2 set up and running on this tank with my new regulator until I get the rest of stuff for my 40.


----------



## Craigthor

Where did you get the net? I like that one. The shrimp seem to like the mud powder I jsut dump it in.

Craig


----------



## chase127

dude where did you get that stuff. GLA? i need me some shrimpin' gear 

ninja'd by craig....


----------



## bsmith

That shrimp bacter is powder baby shrimp food. They say is make some microorganisms for them to eat. My shrimp seem to really like it.


----------



## CL

Craigthor said:


> Where did you get the net? I like that one. The shrimp seem to like the mud powder I jsut dump it in.
> 
> Craig


Thanks. I got it from a friend. Thanks for letting me know about the powder. The net extends to about 20 inches long.


chase127 said:


> dude where did you get that stuff. GLA? i need me some shrimpin' gear
> 
> ninja'd by craig....


Nah, GLA doesn't sell this stuff yet, but they will most likely soon 


bsmith782 said:


> That shrimp bacter is powder baby shrimp food. They say is make some microorganisms for them to eat. My shrimp seem to really like it.


Thanks b. I put some in there the other day and the shrimp went crazy swimming around. I just had to turn the filter off so that it would blow around everywhere. I'm planning on getting some crs and cbs eventually for my 40 breeder. This stuff should come in handy then.


----------



## Craigthor

Yeah the shrimp love the bacter. Its probably similar to the Mosura Bio Plus. Just remember when feeding this stuff cut back your feedings across the board.

Craig


----------



## CL

Craigthor said:


> Yeah the shrimp love the bacter. Its probably similar to the Mosura Bio Plus. Just remember when feeding this stuff cut back your feedings across the board.
> 
> Craig


Thanks Craig. How do you feed it? Do you put it in the glass dish that you have?


----------



## bsmith

I just take a pinch and put it in the tank, filter running.


----------



## CL

bsmith782 said:


> I just take a pinch and put it in the tank, filter running.


Ok, cool! That makes things a lot easier!


----------



## Craigthor

clwatkins10 said:


> Thanks Craig. How do you feed it? Do you put it in the glass dish that you have?


I just dump it in and let the current blow it all over the place. I use the dish for the pellet style foods and my ADA Bacter ball. Even though the shrimp seem to like to carry the food out of the dish sometimes.

Craig


----------



## CL

Craigthor said:


> I just dump it in and let the current blow it all over the place. I use the dish for the pellet style foods and my ADA Bacter ball. Even though the shrimp seem to like to carry the food out of the dish sometimes.
> 
> Craig


Thanks Craig. GLA will possibly start selling those nets eventually. They will be getting all kinds of shrimp products like what I have.


----------



## Craigthor

clwatkins10 said:


> Thanks Craig. GLA will possibly start selling those nets eventually. They will be getting all kinds of shrimp products like what I have.


 
I buy all my Mosura stuff direct form the guy importing it. Will over at theshrimptank.com is a great guy to deal wirh. My last order shipped monday and got here this morning.

Craig


----------



## CL

This tank has become a temporary holding tank for plants that I will use in my 40 breeder that I do not want to grow emersed ATM. Kinda packed now lol I didn't realize how many ferns I had in that little tank 
Before:








After:


----------



## IZZIE

WOW tons of bolbitis, and java .... NIce plants and Tons of them !!! cant wai tot see this tank after you clean it up .


----------



## CL

IZZIE said:


> WOW tons of bolbitis, and java .... NIce plants and Tons of them !!! cant wai tot see this tank after you clean it up .


I cleaned it up 
I'll have to get some pics tomorrow


----------



## CL

I put some mystery (mini?) java fern in there.


----------



## CL

10 days ago


----------



## legomaniac89

Dude, that's looking awesome. I love how the Bolbitis drapes over the rest of the tank.


----------



## danepatrick

i really love this. it reminds me of the rain forest floor.


----------



## CL

Thanks guys. I can't wait for the bolbitis to fill in some more.


----------



## jaidexl

Good idea with the bolbitis. 

Now the tank really pops, gonna look sweet when it's filled in.


----------



## CL

MY boblitis is starting to grow emersed now  Which is good because I'm planning on having some emersed bolbitis in my 91L


----------



## chase127

yo this is looking great. very jungley. i approve roud:


----------



## CL

jaidexl said:


> Good idea with the bolbitis.
> 
> Now the tank really pops, gonna look sweet when it's filled in.





chase127 said:


> yo this is looking great. very jungley. i approve roud:


Thank you, and thank you. 
It just grows so slow in this tank


----------



## fish_fasinated

VERY cool. very uniqe style, i really like that.


----------



## CL

fish_fasinated said:


> VERY cool. very uniqe style, i really like that.


Thanks you  Unique is what I normally try to go for


----------



## fish_fasinated

have you thought about a foreground plant? UG would be awesome as it would look like the meadow before the jungle.


----------



## Gabriel

Wow the tank is looking good especially the emersed plants.
also isn't super glue toxic


----------



## CL

fish_fasinated said:


> have you thought about a foreground plant? UG would be awesome as it would look like the meadow before the jungle.


I want to keep this thing low tech. I may add some more mp and use that as the foreground.


Gabriel said:


> Wow the tank is looking good especially the emersed plants.
> also isn't super glue toxic


Nope. Reef keepers use it too.


----------



## Ugly Genius

This hobby's more fun when you're away for a while. I haven't looked at any journals for the past few weeks and I come back to this one and -- wow! -- I love how it's grown in!

Brilliantly done, cl! I love your style. Seriously, you've got an impeccable eye.


----------



## legomaniac89

I half-expect Indiana Jones to come bursting through the foliage, running from angry natives :hihi:. Looks awesome man!


----------



## CL

Thanks Ugly and lego! The best thing about this tank is that it is no maintenance. All I do is top off what my cat drinks


----------



## chase127

cat spit is toxic :O


----------



## F22

tank looks ill


----------



## CL

Thanks guys 
It seems like the growth has exploded (considering these are slow growers) since I put that hydor flo in there and the whole tank gets direct water flow. The shrimp like to ride it too


----------



## chase127

27W right?


----------



## CL

Yes. I'd say it's time for an update.








No water changes, no maintenance. Only top-ffs. I also have some bolbitis in the back corners that is really starting to grow emersed.


----------



## chase127

Its looking good dude! im liking the moss on the wood


----------



## CL

chase127 said:


> Its looking good dude! im liking the moss on the wood


It's mini pellia, dude, and it's awesome. I like it a lot, too.


----------



## JennaH

what a great forest look! the mini pellia is perfect


----------



## Ugly Genius

I've never seen (or even considered) growing Bolbitis like that. Sweeping down into the tank like leaves from branches on a river bank. So cool!

Next picture, could you put up a dark background? I'd love to see how it looks like that.


----------



## N1CK

It's awesome :thumbsup:, but what the black thing floating in the top of the pic?? lol


----------



## CL

JennaH said:


> what a great forest look! the mini pellia is perfect


Thanks 


Ugly Genius said:


> I've never seen (or even considered) growing Bolbitis like that. Sweeping down into the tank like leaves from branches on a river bank. So cool!
> 
> Next picture, could you put up a dark background? I'd love to see how it looks like that.


Sure. It would go with the forest look better, I'm sure.


N1CK said:


> It's awesome :thumbsup:, but what the black thing floating in the top of the pic?? lol


It's the outflow from my filter. It's called a Hydor Flo. I originally got it for my reef, but it didn't need it, so I put it on this tank. It turns so that the outflow "sweeps" around the tank. It seems like after I added it, all of the plants (including the petite) started growing better and faster.


----------



## CL

I put my emersed mp in here today. It's a different color because it was growing out of the water for so long, but it should darken up soon enough








As requested by UG, with a dark background (all I could find was a grey shirt :hihi








I should be getting 11 crs and 11 cbs by friday. I'm so excited. I've wanted these things for years and I'm finally getting some


----------



## MARIMOBALL

Ohh this tank looks so mysterious. keep the black background


----------



## CL

Thanks, marimo. I really like the way the mp is filling in. It just takes a long time.


----------



## chase127

mp rules  so does not seeing your substrate  you should put a background on it for real


----------



## CL

chase127 said:


> mp rules  so does not seeing your substrate  you should put a background on it for real


haha, yeah. I've forgotten what it's like to have a foreground :icon_surp


----------



## chase127

oh i can def see your viv influences in this tank.. very arboreal


----------



## Ugly Genius

T-shirt or not, the dark background really gives a cool vibe to this tank. Nice shots.

How're you anchoring your MP to the substrate? I'm hoping that the MP growing emersed in Riven will stick to the AS, but if not, I need other options.

I love how this tank is coming together.


----------



## CL

chase127 said:


> oh i can def see your viv influences in this tank.. very arboreal


It's the good stuff 


Ugly Genius said:


> T-shirt or not, the dark background really gives a cool vibe to this tank. Nice shots.
> 
> How're you anchoring your MP to the substrate? I'm hoping that the MP growing emersed in Riven will stick to the AS, but if not, I need other options.
> 
> I love how this tank is coming together.


Thanks, UG. It stuck to some AS and I just moved it over in little mats and they stay down on their own


----------



## dylanserbin

Looking Great CL. The foreground planting really makes the difference.


----------



## zeldar

This tank is realllly starting to come together. It is definitely the most mini pellia I've seen in one tank. I have one little patch and it really is my favorite plant. Once that foreground of mp fills in and changes color, it will truly be a sight to behold.


----------



## CL

Thanks, guys. I'm just looking forward to getting my shrimp


----------



## Cichlid Junkie

Your tank in awesome. I wish I had you scaping skills.


----------



## CL

Cichlid Junkie said:


> Your tank in awesome. I wish I had you scaping skills.


Thanks! I'm sure you are better than I am. You joined in '05, after all.

I got my CRS and CBS in the mail today. I will be setting up another small tank to put just the CRS in to avoid and brown shrimp crosses.
I'll upload some new pictures in a few minutes.


----------



## paulrw

this scape is freakin awesome!


----------



## CL




----------



## chase127

ew CRS! :tongue:


----------



## CL

chase127 said:


> ew CRS! :tongue:


:biggrin:
I love 'em!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Beautiful CRS! How many did you get in total?


----------



## CL

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Beautiful CRS! How many did you get in total?


Well I ordered 11 of each, but I'm sure I got extra, I just don't know how many.


----------



## Ugly Genius

Gorgeous shrimp!


----------



## demosthenes

okay so please dont think i'm a complete idiot.... but THATS mini pellia?!?!?!?! i have a TON of that, i thought it was submersed form riccia!!!!! i've been throwing it out by the handful for a few weeks trying to get it all out of my HC!

PS - sorry for the use of an obnoxious amount of punctuation in this post.


----------



## CL

Ugly Genius said:


> Gorgeous shrimp!


Thanks, UG. I'd have to agree.


demosthenes said:


> okay so please dont think i'm a complete idiot.... but THATS mini pellia?!?!?!?! i have a TON of that, i thought it was submersed form riccia!!!!! i've been throwing it out by the handful for a few weeks trying to get it all out of my HC!
> 
> PS - sorry for the use of an obnoxious amount of punctuation in this post.


Emersed riccia looks very similar to mp, except it is neon green instead of dark green. Mini pellia definitely has a much more coarse feel to it as well, while riccia is very soft.


----------



## speedie408

It's been a while since I dropped in your thread and man, your tank has matured nicely! Love the plant choices and especially the quality shrimp. Right on man! Nice job.


----------



## CL

speedie408 said:


> It's been a while since I dropped in your thread and man, your tank has matured nicely! Love the plant choices and especially the quality shrimp. Right on man! Nice job.


Thank you!
I went crazy on the pictures again.
































The best picture I could get of a CBS (one of the less black CBS, but I imagine they will become more black once they start breeding amongst each other when I have the CRS in a separate tank). It's pretty blurry.


----------



## Outlawboss

So awesome! I wonder how your MP is so leggy. Only reason I can think of is the lower light maybe? Nice job dude. This really matured nicely.


----------



## CL

Outlawboss said:


> So awesome! I wonder how your MP is so leggy. Only reason I can think of is the lower light maybe? Nice job dude. This really matured nicely.


Yeah, the light is _very_ low in this tank. a two year old 27W bulb one foot above the surface of the water means pretty low light, and the light isn't even directed down into the tank, its directed at an angle away from the tank.


----------



## tak13

i love your RCS. I gonna buy some soon.


----------



## JennaH

the shrimp look great! your anubias look so healthy, lovin this scape


----------



## AlexXx

Quite possibly one of my favorite scapes on the site, and with the addition of the shrimp, im DROOLING all over my keyboard. WOW.


----------



## CL

Thanks guys! It really means a lot!


----------



## demosthenes

the scape in this tank almost reminds me of a reef tank. a lot of times, reef keepers pile up LR in the back part of their tank, sloping down to the foreground, and then put corals over that. I kinda feel like you've achieved a similar look here, with the driftwood acting like LR and the mosses/ferns/petite nana acting like the corals.

it looks really good!


----------



## CL

Thanks, Demos.
Some new pics. The second one isn't as good as it looked in the preview lol


----------



## Aqua'd

Awesome looking shrimp!
What is that ground cover? Mini Pellia? and is it just sticking to your gravel?


----------



## AlexXx

that carpet looks amazing! 

great shrimp shots too!


----------



## CL

Aqua'd said:


> Awesome looking shrimp!
> What is that ground cover? Mini Pellia? and is it just sticking to your gravel?


Thanks. Yes, it is mp. Yes it is growing attached to the substrate.


AlexXx said:


> that carpet looks amazing!
> 
> great shrimp shots too!


Thanks!


----------



## chase127

shrimp showdown :icon_twis


----------



## rrrrramos

Haha this looks like that scene in 300.
"Tonight we dine IN HELL!!" 



CL said:


>


----------



## chase127

Haha that too


----------



## RipariumGuy

Spectacular tank CL!


----------



## CL

Thanks guys! Those shrimp are actually eating a ramshorn snail.


----------



## legomaniac89

rrrrramos said:


> Haha this looks like that scene in 300.
> "Tonight we dine IN HELL!!"


"And tomorrow, I'm thinking Arby's!!!"
(If anyone gets this reference, I need to shake your hand :icon_smil)

Sweet tank CL!


----------



## CL

sorry, the picture isn't too good, it's from my phone. If you can see, it looks like the mp that just converted from emersed growth to immersed growth has sent out sporophytes (those little dark oval looking things that look like shrimp crap). Any thoughts?


----------



## RcScRs

Cut them off? They serve no purpose submersed I think...


----------



## CL

RcScRs said:


> Cut them off? They serve no purpose submersed I think...


I'm not worried about them. There are hundreds, and they are very small. I was just curious if that's what they actually were..


----------



## demosthenes

CL, that MP carpet looks amazing. 

can we get a FTS sometime soon?


----------



## CL

demosthenes said:


> CL, that MP carpet looks amazing.
> 
> can we get a FTS sometime soon?


Thanks. I'll try to get one up soon.


----------



## brandon429

You really deserve 30 pages. the detail of the pics shows no chlorosis at all, not a spot, anywhere I could see and the shrimp closeups look like they are part of an amano layout. agreed it's probably in the top three of planted nanos I've ever seen and that's about a bazillion.


----------



## CL

Thanks, Brandon.
Lots of pictures. It's just too fun to take pics of these lil
guys.








































The stuff floating on the surface of the water is some powdered food that I just gave them.
































I'm uploading a video now.


----------



## CL

Here is the video


----------



## speedie408

Lookin good CL. Lookin GOOD.


----------



## MrJG

Dude I think that powerhead is the worlds first CRS treadmill!


----------



## CL

speedie408 said:


> Lookin good CL. Lookin GOOD.


Thanks speedie 


MrJG said:


> Dude I think that powerhead is the worlds first CRS treadmill!


They love riding on it


----------



## AlexXx

im obsessed with this tank omgggg


----------



## CL

Me too 
Party in the trees!


----------



## nerdyjon

I laughed when I watched the shrimp on the "treadmill" 

Great looking tank.


----------



## Aqua'd

Hey CL, What brand/model is that powerhead?
Thanks!


----------



## CL

nerdyjon said:


> I laughed when I watched the shrimp on the "treadmill"
> 
> Great looking tank.


Thanks, Jon.



Aqua'd said:


> Hey CL, What brand/model is that powerhead?
> Thanks!


It's a hydor flo. It goes on the output of filters/ powerheads.


----------



## Aqua'd

Ah, so its really just tossing around your outflow?
Handy, I might have to definitely pick one up!
Thanks CL!


----------



## CL

Berried female








Emersed Growth


----------



## chase127

your emersed growth shots kill me every time.. i wish i had me some of that


----------



## Outlawboss

CL, this picture has to be one of the top 5 best FW planted pics I have ever seen. I can't help just stare at it. Absolutely amazing dude. 



CL said:


>


----------



## CL

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## matthew.shelly

CL said:


>


What kind of leaves are those?



CL said:


>


And does that plant normally float along the top of the water like that? It looks really cool.


----------



## tak13

CL said:


>


This looks like a jungle, awesomeness!
It remind me of Avatar movie.


----------



## CL

Thanks, guys. They're oak leaves, and the pennywort does tend to float a bit, but it does start to grow downward.


----------



## DeepDownAbove

Hey Cl! I had to come check out your shrimp tank  

Very natural layout and I am a big fan of the variety of plants / arrangements you have made. 

Cheers!


----------



## CL

CRS baby in a tank of only CBS?


----------



## mrparker

very sweet tank. Def avatar material haha


----------



## CL

Thanks, mrparker!
I feel like it's almost time for a rescape. It's been a while.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee

CL. very cool thank. I was wondering what the name of the thing covering the outflow was. Its cool!


----------



## BeachBum2012

The tank looks great. It has a very natural feel to it. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## CL

The thing on the outflow is a hydor flo.
Thanks, everyone.


----------



## A Hill

Looks awesome, I love the brown crs and diamonds. Yes you can get CRS from just diamonds since they're probably from a population of CRS at one time too. 

Looks great, what are you going to do with school next year?

-Andrew


----------



## CL

A Hill said:


> Looks awesome, I love the brown crs and diamonds. Yes you can get CRS from just diamonds since they're probably from a population of CRS at one time too.
> 
> Looks great, what are you going to do with school next year?
> 
> -Andrew


Thanks, Andrew. I'm going to be going to UK, which is really close to where I live anyway. Parents won't let me live on campus freshman year, so I'll be living at home, so I won't have to be getting rid of any tanks just yet.


----------



## dtsuyuki

CL said:


> You can see it growing emersed here


Howdy! I am in love with all of your scape :hihi: I was wondering if that is MP that the CRS are on? If so, is it grown under high light and how is it attach to the wood? I don't know too much about this plant but I am very interested in getting some.


----------



## ClPat

I just had to read the entire 30 pages, this journal is great. You do awesome things with mosses, liverworts and anubias petites!!! I like each and every one of your scapes, especially this one and those with river stones, even those from back when you had that nice black sand, moss carpet and Anubias mound...
Tes bacs sont incroyables!


----------



## CL

Thanks, other CL! lol. Thank you for the kind words


----------



## A Hill

CL said:


> Thanks, Andrew. I'm going to be going to UK, which is really close to where I live anyway. Parents won't let me live on campus freshman year, so I'll be living at home, so I won't have to be getting rid of any tanks just yet.


Gotcha, I thought you were off to the UK meaning England for a min... lol.

-Andrew


----------



## CL

A Hill said:


> Gotcha, I thought you were off to the UK meaning England for a min... lol.
> 
> -Andrew


Yep. Oxford!

I wish.


----------



## ldk59

Looks great... can't wait to see what direction you go with the rescape...

Quic Q, will the Hydor Flo fit on the Koralia PH?

TIA

Larry


----------



## CL

ldk59 said:


> Looks great... can't wait to see what direction you go with the rescape...
> 
> Quic Q, will the Hydor Flo fit on the Koralia PH?
> 
> TIA
> 
> Larry


no, the flo only works on pumps with a hose type outlet.


----------



## ClPat

I though the same thing! (about UK I mean)


----------



## ldk59

CL said:


> no, the flo only works on pumps with a hose type outlet.


Thank you CL...


----------



## Simmo2302

amazing journal.

i'd love to see an update with a list or current flora & fauna


----------



## Chaos_Being

Amazing looking tank!


----------



## bitFUUL

Outlawboss said:


> CL, this picture has to be one of the top 5 best FW planted pics I have ever seen. I can't help just stare at it. Absolutely amazing dude.


Yup, great shot and nice looking tank. Gotta love those CRS.


----------



## CL

Thanks for the compliments guys!


----------



## chris.rivera3

any updated pictures?


----------



## CL

Hard to get a picture without glare on a sunny summer day.
















I shipped out a lot of the mini pellia carpet today. I might replace this tank soon to give the shrimp more space to breed


----------



## AoxomoxoA

Loos greatroud:

Is that one of those spinning deflectors on your powerhead?


----------



## macclellan

Loves it.


----------



## CL

Thanks 


dirtyhermit said:


> Is that one of those spinning deflectors on your powerhead?


It is indeed.
Edit: Ninjad 
Thanks Mac


----------



## AoxomoxoA

CL said:


> Thanks
> It is indeed.
> Edit: Ninjad
> Thanks Mac


Tell us about this crazy contraption! Does it need cleaned a lot to keep spinning? 
Does it spin really fast? The way it's angled, does it ripple the top as it spins by?
Sorry I've just been curious lately about these.:icon_lol:


----------



## CL

dirtyhermit said:


> Tell us about this crazy contraption! Does it need cleaned a lot to keep spinning?
> Does it spin really fast? The way it's angled, does it ripple the top as it spins by?
> Sorry I've just been curious lately about these.:icon_lol:


I have never cleaned it. It spends at about 4 RPM on my 2213, a faster filter/ powerhead means it will rotate faster. There is a little propeller inside it that turns a crank, that turns a gear that rotates the deflector...
it does ripple


----------



## AoxomoxoA

CL said:


> I have never cleaned it. It spends at about 4 RPM on my 2213, a faster filter/ powerhead means it will rotate faster. There is a little propeller inside it that turns a crank, that turns a gear that rotates the deflector...
> it does ripple


Ah ripples... I'm surprised at the prop etc.. I thought it would just be powered by the water... Ok well it is, I mean just the water pushing it making it spin. 
Hmm, you get what I mean, right? 

The pelia looks luscious, loving it.


----------



## xmas_one

Man, that's one of the coolest 30c's I've seen. 

Great choice of plants!


----------



## CL

dirtyhermit said:


> Ah ripples... I'm surprised at the prop etc.. I thought it would just be powered by the water... Ok well it is, I mean just the water pushing it making it spin.
> Hmm, you get what I mean, right?
> 
> The pelia looks luscious, loving it.


Yes, I get what you mean  haha


xmas_one said:


> Man, that's one of the coolest 30c's I've seen.
> 
> Great choice of plants!


Thanks! I feel like 30Cs will be a rare sight soon, considering how much cheaper GLA and marinedepot are. There used to be a lo more 30C journals on the forums. Haven't seen one active in a while (well, maybe one)


----------



## bitFUUL

Great looking tank, will serve as inspiration for future projects..


----------



## CL

Thanks, bitFUUL. I saw your journal. It's coming along great


----------



## CL

I just measured the temperature of this tank. I always knew it was cold, and the shrimp breed more prolifically in it. It's right under an A/C vent. Well, it's less than 64 degrees. That's as low as my stick on thermometer goes.


----------



## CL




----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Stunning


----------



## CL

Gracias senor.


----------



## OhNo123

I almost cried when I saw your tank. It's beautiful.


----------



## CL

Lol, thanks haha


----------



## bsmith

Man I wish I could get the tank in my office that temp. Thats one of the reasons I feel my crs don't breed to well.


----------



## CL

Yeah, they seem to really like cooler water.


----------



## Reginald2

Is that black thing on your filter outlet?


----------



## CL

Reginald2 said:


> Is that black thing on your filter outlet?


Indeed it is.


----------



## chase127

I envy...

BTW my homemade sig pic looks 10x more ghetto than yours :hihi:


----------



## CL

chase127 said:


> I envy...
> 
> BTW my homemade sig pic looks 10x more ghetto than yours :hihi:


Ghetto fab :icon_lol:


----------



## chase127

I'm all photoshopped out for the day


----------



## enlender

Love this tank!!!!!! its stunning! any tips on growing the nana petite quicker?
i know thats like asking any tips on makeing water boil quicker..


----------



## CL

enlender said:


> Love this tank!!!!!! its stunning! any tips on growing the nana petite quicker?


That's like asking how to make water boil quicker..

Ferts and CO2. Or just grow it emersed.


----------



## enlender

i guess ill go emersed i only have 1 rhizome and i have some big plans so i need to start getting some things grown


----------



## albirdy

can you get moss like this without mats?


----------



## A Hill

So I just read through the last 20 or so pages of this journal again, and can't find what the random moss might be that you sent. 

I should post a photo of all the MP I have now thanks to you, its crazy. I need to sell some soon.

-Andrew


----------



## Lil' Swimz$

That's is the most unique tank I've EVER seen. It looks like nothing before. Like a forest. You even have a high tech lamp! dirty bird


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

Wow IDK how I never saw this one! It's a truly unique tank! Is it still up and running?


----------



## Ptjameso

I absolutely love this tank! When I set up my new tank I want to try and have a similar scape at least in terms of the mp and anubias on drift wood. Gorgeous!


----------



## xenxes

Wow, that is stunning!!!

Also a suggestion, you should update your first post with your current tank setup so it doesn't take going through 36 pages to see what you got in there lol.


----------



## 10galfornow

Nice tank! What is your ph temp etc?


----------



## CL

Haha thanks guys. Unfortunately the tank was broken down and sold a while ago. Been too busy in college to keep up with so many tanks. Right now I only have the 33 gallon rimless up as a qt tank, a 10 gallon shrimp tank, and the rimless 48 up as a display in my living room. I should take a picture and update that tank though. I put some dw in it that I collected at a lake nearby and it's starting to come together nicely.


----------



## A Hill

This has to be one of my favorite nano tanks ever on the site.



Cardinal Tetra said:


> Wow IDK how I never saw this one! It's a truly unique tank! Is it still up and running?


I stole the contents of it :flick: Unfortunately it doesn't look as pretty as it did for him. 

-Andrew


----------



## matthew.shelly

I was skimming through the earlier part of this journal and I have a question.
What is the stem plant that's in the back center here:


CL said:


>


----------



## CL

That would be ammania sp. bonsai/ rotala indica haha


----------

